# Hormone levels esp FSH



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Wonder if you could answer a few queries re the various hormones involved:-

1) My FSH level was measured for 5 consecutive cycles. It varied enormously with results being 17, 2, 7, 12 and 7 respectively. How can it vary so much?

2) The 17 FSH reading was immediately following cycle with 7 follicles (Clomid) and the 12 followed a natural cycle with 2 follicles. All other readings were following unstimulated cycles with one follicle only. Is the number of follicles the previous month significant?

3) What is the range for normal FSH, LH, Prolactin and estradial if measured between day 2-5?

4) What is the normal level of progesterone when measured on day 21? 

5) Is Inhibin B a better indicator of poor ovarian reserve than FSH and what would be the normal levels of that if measured between day 3-6?

6) During my IVF cycle my blood estradial level was measured on day 7 and 11 of stimulation and measured approx 800? each time. What should it have measured (I was on 300 iu Puregon each day) in an "ideal" cycle? 

7) If embryos only get to 2 cell stage by ET (2 days after EC) does this indicate a low egg quality?

Many thanks,
Allison
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



AllisonT said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Wonder if you could answer a few queries re the various hormones involved:-
> 
> ...


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Peter - Your help is invaluable as always. 

Allison
x


----------

